# Half-Life & Portal: J. J. Abrams spricht von baldiger Ankündigung



## Luiso (30. September 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Half-Life & Portal: J. J. Abrams spricht von baldiger Ankündigung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Half-Life & Portal: J. J. Abrams spricht von baldiger Ankündigung


----------



## Dosentier (30. September 2016)

Mal abwarte, das JJ, da am mit wirken ist,  lässt zumindest hoffen, das es eine recht gute Spiele Verfilmung werden könnte.
Aber dennoch bleibt die Frage, in wie weit ein Film, wirklich mit dem Spiel in Zusammenhang stehen wird.


----------



## OField (30. September 2016)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Mal abwarte, das JJ, da am mit wirken ist,  lässt zumindest hoffen, das es eine recht gute Spiele Verfilmung werden könnte.
> Aber dennoch bleibt die Frage, in wie weit ein Film, wirklich mit dem Spiel in Zusammenhang stehen wird.



JJ's Filme bieten zwar gute Unterhaltung, aber Meisterwerke sind sie nicht.


----------



## MrFob (30. September 2016)

OField schrieb:


> JJ's Filme bieten zwar gute Unterhaltung, aber Meisterwerke sind sie nicht.



Glaubst du wirklich, dass ein Half Life oder Portal Film in den Haenden eines anderen Regisseurs zu einem Meisterwerk werden wuerde?

Da haben sie mit Half mal wieder ein Spiel fuer eine Verfilmung rausgepickt, dass mMn nicht wirklich fuer einen Film geeignet ist. Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich liebe Half Life und Portal als Spiele aber die ganze Handlung, das ganze Universum ist auf die Spiele ausgelegt und nicht auf Filme. Was will man denn machen ausser wieder einem Action Spektakel?

Entweder man haelt sich an das, was die Spiele etabliert haben, dann muss man sich aber ueberlegen, wie man einen stummen Goron Freeman neu interpretiert (klar, man kann ihn einfach sprechen lassen aber dann wuerde man im Prinzip einen neuen Charakter draus machen und einen der Kult-Aspekte des Spiels abaendern, glaube nicht, dass das so gut ankaeme). Oder man macht einen Film der in dem Universum spielt, aber nicht direkt die Ereignisse um die Spiele aufgreift (z. B. etwas zwischen HL1 und 2 oder so, wie die Invasion der Combine). Allerdings finde ich wie gesagt, dass in HL, wie in den meisten Computerspielen die Lore des Universums sehr stark auf die Handlung der Spiele bezogen ist und drum herum nicht so viel von interesse pasiert. Die Spiele und ihre Charaktaere also nicht direkt aufzugreifen bedeutet, dass man dann gleich einen Film in einem anderen universum machen koennte (im Beispiel der Combine Invasion bedeutet das, dass es sich halt letztendlich nur um eine weiteren "Aliens greifen Erde an" Film handeln wuerde, in dem halt nur Dr. Kleiner mal eine Cameo Rolle hat, damit amn die Half Life Fans als Publikum mitnimmt).

Ich gehe davon aus, dass ein HL Film also ein reines Action Spektakel ohne viel Ansprch werden wird und dafuer ist JJ Abrams eigentlich ein super Regisseur. Star Trek und Star Wars haben gezeigt, dass er genau diese Art Film drauf hat, ein bekanntes Franchise hernehmen und einen launigen Film draus zu machen, der zur Materie passt aber als Film an sich nicht allzu viel ausser Action und One-linern zu bieten hat. Das passt also eigentlich ganz gut.

Schade nur, dass man sich wieder dafuer entscheidet, ein Spiel Franchise zu verfilmen, dass (zumindest mMn) nicht wirklich fuer einen Film geeignetist. Dabei gibt es durchaus einige Spiele Serien, die als Multimedia Franchises gedacht und geeignet sind und die genug Lore in ihren Universen gebildet haben, um ohne Probleme eine schoene Film Handlung auch abseits der Spiele zu erzaehlen oder die Spiele haben, die man besser in einen Film verpacken koennte.


----------



## Dosentier (30. September 2016)

OField schrieb:


> JJ's Filme bieten zwar gute Unterhaltung, aber Meisterwerke sind sie nicht.


Ich denke das erwartet bei solch einer Vorlage auch keiner


----------



## Dosentier (30. September 2016)

MrFob schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich, dass ein Half Life oder Portal Film in den Haenden eines anderen Regisseurs zu einem Meisterwerk werden wuerde?
> 
> Da haben sie mit Half mal wieder ein Spiel fuer eine Verfilmung rausgepickt, dass mMn nicht wirklich fuer einen Film geeignet ist. Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich liebe Half Life und Portal als Spiele aber die ganze Handlung, das ganze Universum ist auf die Spiele ausgelegt und nicht auf Filme. Was will man denn machen ausser wieder einem Action Spektakel?
> 
> ...



Bei dem aller Ersten Hitman Film, hatte man ja auch gesagt, das man solch ein Spiel nicht wirklich verfilmen kann.
Aber dennoch war es ein recht guter Film, der auch vom Spiel her gesehen, sehr gut umgesetzt war.
Die Fortsetzungen waren zwar nicht mehr so wirklich das Wahre aber immerhin, wenn man will geht es auch.


----------



## MrFob (30. September 2016)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Bei dem aller Ersten Hitman Film, hatte man ja auch gesagt, das man solch ein Spiel nicht wirklich verfilmen kann.
> Aber dennoch war es ein recht guter Film, der auch vom Spiel her gesehen, sehr gut umgesetzt war.
> Die Fortsetzungen waren zwar nicht mehr so wirklich das Wahre aber immerhin, wenn man will geht es auch.



Das ist lustig, denn ich persoenlich haette jetzt (ohne den Film gesehen zu haben) die Hitman Spiele schon eher als welche bezeichnet, die man ganz gut umsetzten kann. Schleich Spiele mit Handlung  im allgemeinen kann man denke ich oft ganz gut umsetzten (Splinter Cell oder Deus Ex wuerden sich auch eignen), da man im Film recht einfach die langwierigen gameplay Passagen zusammenfassen und spannend umsetzten kann und sich ansonsten auf die Handlung konzentrieren kann. Ausserdem war Agent 47 schon immer ein Charakter, der komplex genug war, dass er auch fuer einen Film taugt, etwas, dass man von Gordon Freeman nicht unbedingt behaupten kann, da er ja schon immer eher als Avatar des Spieler denn als eigener Charakter konzipiert war.


----------



## D-Wave (30. September 2016)

Ein Half Life Film, der nicht mal zuende geht. Können sie sich in den Allerwertesten schieben. Ohne Teil 3 oder Episode 3 ist Half Life für mich gestorben.


----------



## Austrogamer (1. Oktober 2016)

Ankündigung einer Ankündigung einer Ankündigung??


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. Oktober 2016)

Wehe, Gordon Freeman spricht auch nur ein Wort im Film


----------

